# CNC vadība / mehānika >  Solu motora vadiba (for beginers)

## 0xDEAD BEEF

Sveiki!
Velejos apjautaties par solu motoriniem un to vadibu!
Man ir hibrida motorins ar 6siem vadiem. Velos saprast, ka viss krutak so darbinat.
rekur bildite, lai jus saprastu, par ko es runaju


Tatad - ja pareizi saprotu, tad phase a spolites vidu ir savienotas un iziet uz 3so vadinu (tipa kopigo) un tapatas ir ar phase B. Vai tas ir pareizi? TB - vai esmu pareizi sazimejis tos plusinus un minusinus katram solim?

Ja tas ir pareizi, tad nakamais jautajums ir - vai es varu paraleli melnajiem N un S pieslegt uz pus soli ari sarkanos N un S(pats iezimeju), lai panaktu atgrushanu un tadejadi palielinatu jaudu?

Un jautajums par sada motorina vadisanu.
Tatad saprotu, ka ir 2vi varianti.
1) kopigos galus piesledzam pie zemes un tad attiecigi 4 tranzostori + mikrokontrolieries un lieta darita (tipa sledzam ieksa tikai S)
2) divi bipolari vadibas verki, kuri attiecigi ir uz phase a un phase b abiem galiem un tikai maina katram no - uz + (vot ka sito uztaisit????)
3) vai to 2 ir jegas taisit ta ka pirmo, tikai ar -/+ attieciba pret videjo vadu???

edit:
a un velviens jautajums. Sitas bus jatuajums par indukciju, kuru es nekadi lidz galam nesaprotu! :/
Tatad jautajums ir sekojosh - teiksim, man ir induktors un es strauji piesledzu/atseldzu sledzi. Tad, kad pieslegsu sledzi, tad sakuma I caur induktoru bus 0 un pieaugs. Vai magnetiska speka pieaugsanas atrums ir vienads ar I pieaugsanas atrumu? Un kas notiek tad, kad sledzi atsledz? Tipa - jau paraleli induktoram butu voltmetrs, tad taja momenta, kad ieslegtu sledzi, tad voltmetrs no max kristu lenam uz  0. Tad, kad atlaiz sledzi - kas notiek ar voltmeru??? Straujsh max, kas samazinas uz 0, vai -max, kas samazinas uz 0? :/

Paldies,
Beefs

----------


## Vikings

Plusiņi un mīnusiņi ir parezi pilna soļa režīmam bipolārajam stepperim (ar četriem vadiem).
Varianti:
1. Vieglāk ir pieslēgt kopējos vadus pie + un caur rezistoriem atlikušos vadus ar tranzistoriem slēgt pie zemes.
2. To slēgšanu var panākt ar H tiltu, pameklē Gōglē, tur info pa pilno.
3. Par šito gan grūti atbildēt, nav skaidrs doma...


Induktors latviski saucas spole, drosele, tinums vai kā tamlīdzīgi atkarībā no gadījuma.
Par magnētisko spēku tev gandrīz taisnība, tikai atceries, ka ir tā saucamā histerēzes attiecība, ka strāvas un magnetizācijas attiecība nav tīri proporcionāla. Gōgle palīdzēs.
Būs straujš -max, kas samazināsies uz 0. Impulss būs īss, to grūti būs noķert ar voltmetru, vieglāk ir ar osci. Cik vienreiz pētīju uz cik tad uzšauj biju izbrīnīts - 5V relejiņa spole šāva virs 40V. Lai to novērstu motora spolei paralēli jāslēdz diode pretējā virzienā. Tikai atceries, ka vienkārša diedes ieslēgšana paralēli tinumam samazina max apgriezienus. Ja gribi motoru izmantot ar pilnu atdevi tad jāizmanto H tilts.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Sveiki. Sodien izdevas iekustinat to solu motorinu, bet ar rezultatiem nesmu diezko apmierinats. motora grieshanas atrums ir.. khem.. nozelojams...  :: 

Redzkur bildite no manas "laboratorijas".


Apakseja plate ir pic18f4455 (ar kaut kadu pll figfinu zin ko, kas no 12mhz pacel uz 48mhz) un augseja plate ir divi h tilti (buveju ar npn tranzistoriem).
Tas USB verkis ir icd 2 debugeris! Arkartigi forsha mantina! Varu uzreizu no MPLAB IDE ierakstit kodu, palaist picu un pats labakais - debugot un mainit vertibas! Piemeram - pamainit grieshanas atrumu vai to, cik motorinam jauztaisa solji!!  :: 
Redz kur bildite no MPLABA. Tie stiligie slaideri nav manis kodeeti, bet pamata fiicha!!  :: 


Isteniba biju mazliet parsteigts, jo sakuma biju piesledzis gaismas diodes pie tranzistoru bazem, bet izradijas, ka sas aped par daudz jaudas un tapec motorins negriezaas. Varbut meginat pacelt jaudu?

Meginaju ari to fishku, ka tiklidz motorins ir pagriezies, tad vinam pieliek preteju polaritati, lai panaktu atgrushanos. Tas palielina grieshanas speku, bet ne atrumu.. :/
Beefs

----------


## Vikings

Smuka Tev laboratorija, Beef, smuka.  ::  Tikai maketa plates varēja būt biki kārtīgākas.
Uzzīmē kādu shēmu izmantoji Htiltos. Ja motoriņu baro no 5V tad nebrīnies, ka ātrums mazs. Labāk varētu būt izmantot jau gatavas Htiltu mikrenes piem L298, nemaz tik dārgas viņas nav...

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Sitadu hbridge izmantoju -


Bet man nez kapec liekas, ka ar jamo kaut kas ISTI labi nav (kaut gan apgriezh un viss strada). Pirms tam laidu uz ieejam pa taisno no pica, bet tagad nomainiju, un pieliku vel prieksa npn tranzistorus katrai ieejai. c = v+, e = ieja taja hbridga un B = pic. Bet pat izdarot to visu ieeja taja htilta SAGLABAJAS 4.5v, kaut gan v+ = 7.5V (nesen jau gribeju mest ara, bet tagad paskat tik - peksni atrodas, kur pielietot visus vecos ladetaju no mobilajiem telefoniem un citam iericiitem  :: )

Beefs
EDIT: paga... to atrumu ierobezo ta motora indukcija, kas nepaspej uzveidot to magnetisko lauku???? O_o

----------


## Vikings

Tas nav brīnums, ka izejā nav vairāk par 4,5V. Augšējie tranzistori strādā kopkolektora slēgumā - tas ir kā sprieguma atkārtotāji. Cik tu viņiem spriegumu dod iekšā tik viņi dod arī ārā (pat biš mazāk) tikai ar lielāku strāvu. Tātad lai paceltu izejā spriegumu vajag arī ieejā dot vairāk. Vari mēģināt līmeņu nobīdes mikreni CD4504, aks izejas līmeni var celt līdz pat 15V, bet es labāk ieteiktu L298 uzreiz atkristu čakaris un būtu lielākas iespējas uz nākotnes uzlabojumiem...

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Ieksh tevalo ir 2vi veidi. Viens dual un otrs letaks. Kurhs ir tas, kuram ir sitas pdfs???
http://www.st.com/stonline/products/lit ... s/1773.pdf

Otrs jautajums -
Sitajam cipam es neredzu ieksa diodes UN kapec tranzistoru apaksas ir pieslegtas pie kaut kada Vsense nevis zemes (kas vispar ir Vsense??)

Paldies!
Beefs

----------


## Vikings

Es Tavā vietā nedaudz apdomātu pirkumu.  :: 

Vsense ir strāvas mērīšanas izvads. Viņš caur nelielu rezistoru (<1Om) slēdzas uz zemi un no uz viņa krītošā sprieguma vari noteikt caur motora tinumu plūstošo strāvu.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Super!  :: 
Nomainiju to visu tranzistoru sviestu ar vienu L298N. Baroju so pa taisno no PICa. Uzreizu delay vareju samazinat no 27 uz 20. Tas bija varen forshi!  ::  (reali samazinot delay no 27 -> 20 nozime paatrinat to grieshanos par ganriz 40%). Diemzel l298N izeju izvietojumu uzskatu par TIZLU!  ::  Ari diodes aiznjema parak daudz vietas... Vai ir kaut kads bloks tads ka shema, kura ir vairakas diodes iekshaa?

Talak pacelu baroshanu no 7V uz 28V. Nu vareju samazinat delay lidz 4. WOWOWO!  ::  Tad pacelu baroshanu vel liidz 40V, bet saskaros ar problemu, ka pie delay 3 motors gan griezas, bet izlaida soljus (domaju, ka tikai starta vai finishaa paargriezas, tapec nacas atgriezties pie delay 4).

Tad vel bija tada jociga lieta, ka motorins griezas, bet tad saak raustities (tas gan bija jau pie robezas kad testeju vai ari tad, ja vinu apstadinaja, kad samais griezas).

Kam izmanto to VSense? OK - redzu, ka jaudas paterins pieaug/samazinas.. ko talak?

Varetu VEL pacelt spriegumu izmantojot bipolaru barosanas avotu un divus L298N uz motorinu! Liekas, ka nu jau saku atdurties pret logiku, lai to motoru uzdzitu vel atrak/stabilak. No otras puse - skiet, ka frezei nemaz TAADU atrumu nevajag (tikai kad brivgaita tuse apkart). Vispar - kadas tad komandas tas freecnc vai kadas tur programas suuta tiem motoreliem???

Vel es te ta aizdomajos.. a nav iespejams kaut kada viltiga veida to negativo piikii, ko motorelis izdvesh ara, to barot nevis uz diodem, bet uz nakamo tinumu (soli)?

Nez, cik V max var tada motorina iebarot (itka manual gan saka, ka rated uz 12V, bet kuru gan tas kasa...  :: )

Lai nu ka - ar paveikto esmu apmierienats un tagad lieku visu to pie malas (kamer neatnaks digitalais oscilografs un vel paris solu motorini), lai varetu kerties pie usb daljas!  :: 

Rezumjums - 
1) L298N ir baigi kruta stele.
2) Jo lielaks spriegums (40V), jo labak
3) man izdevas izspiest no motorelja 187hz uz vienu to kanalu un vispar ar matematiku man tagad pasvaki, bet man liekas, ka tie ir kadi 3-5rpms, jo viens apgrieziens ir 50 rotate funkcijas un funkcija iziet 4solu ciklu ar 4 delay pa 1000*tys * delay, kas bija 4, bet procesora frevenci es nezinu, jo tas pll man jauc galvu!  :: 

Cheers,
Beefs

----------


## Vikings

Vot par mikreni ar diodēm gan nezinu, var jau būt, ka ir kaut kāda L298 modifikācija...
Ja jau raksti porogrammu tad ņem vērā, ka nepieciešams ieprogrammēt arī akselerāciju un palēninājumu - tas nozīmē, ka motoriņam nedrīkst tā Hops - un uzreiz padot 1kHz soļa signālu, tas jāpalielina pamazām, tā arī var iegūt lielākus apgriezienus.
Ja dosi pārāk lielu spriegumu neierobežojot strāvu tad motoriņu ātri vien nokurināsi. Viens paņēmiens ir izmantot komparatoru, kas skatās vai spriegums uz Vsense (attiecīgi strāva tinumā) ir sasniegusi noteikto vērtību, un kad tas tā ir, tad atslēdz motora tinumu, bet ik pēc noteikt laika atkal pieslēdz tinumu lai to uzlādētu līdz noteiktajai strāvi. Vari paskatīties Hexstep1.1 tapšanas topiku tur es pats pa soļiem pētīju soļu motora vadību, no turienes var paņemt arī risinājumu kā veidot strāvas ierobežojumu.
Parasti CNC vadības programmas uz motoru dod STEP un DIR signālus Step impulss nozīmē, ka motoram jāpatiet vienu soli , DIR nosaka uz kuru pusi.

----------


## Epis

> Lai nu ka - ar paveikto esmu apmierienats un tagad lieku visu to pie malas (kamer neatnaks digitalais oscilografs un vel paris solu motorini), lai varetu kerties pie usb daljas!


 Kā tu domā tos signālus caur USB sūtīt kādā formātā (+kādu programmu izmantosi kodēšanai? un kādā valodā kodēsi?), jo skaidrs kas step/dir caur usb aizsūtīt nevar.
Tas PIC18F4455 ir tīri labs bet bišķi padārgs (digikey maksā ap 9$)
mikrosoļus taisīsi savm draiverim ???

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Vai tad taam FreeCNC programam nevar likt izmantot kadu custom draiveri prieksh komunikacijas?
Lai nu ka, tad es easy peasy varu uztaisit, lai tas PIC emule COM portu un vel vienu device vai vienkarsi programa, kas emule Virtualo com portu un tad taisit komunikaciju stila FreeCNC -> VirtualCom -> Beefa vadibas programa -> USB -> Pic, vai arii FreeCnc -> Usb Com Port -> USB -> Pic -> USB -> Beefa vadibas programa -> USB -> Pic

Tiesa gan, to usb nekadi nesanak dabut pie dzivibas, jo sis visu laiku tuse stavokli "single ended zero" stavokli un es vel nesmu atkodis, ko tas nozime..  :: 

In addition, the USB Control register contains a status
bit, SE0 (UCON<5>), which is used to indicate the
occurrence of a single-ended zero on the bus. When
the USB module is enabled, this bit should be monitored
to determine whether the differential data lines
have come out of a single-ended zero condition. This
helps to differentiate the initial power-up state from the
USB Reset signal.

Beefs

----------


## Epis

Cik esu skatījies cnc programmas kas domātas priekš hobby tad visas izmanto LTP portu un sūta step/dir signālus.
vienīgā iespēja tad ir tev pašam ņemt un taisīt to progu kas tev sūtīs tos signālus tavā izvēlētajā formātā. 
ja gribi apskaties manā topikā kur es taisu progu kas sūtīs informāciju uz plati caur COM portu tur es esu rakstījis par tām problēmām kas ir ar to ciparu sūtīšanu,
 ja ir kādi priekšlikumi tad raksti.

----------

